# Object does not support doesn't support this property or method was not handled



## bootsy (May 12, 2008)

I get this error (Object does not support doesn't support this property or method was not handled) when going through this code it error at the 'Set objdata', can someone help me to why I am getting this.




```
Dim objData
 Dim rs
 
 Set objData = Server.CreateObject("DataAccess.clsNoTransact")
 If Typename(lcase(objData)) <> "clsnotransact" Then
    'error condition
    m_blnIsFatalError = True
    Call subAddText(m_htmlScreenText, funcMessage(19))
    Set objData = nothing        
 Else
    Set rs = Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Recordset")
    If Typename(lcase(objData)) <> "recordset" Then
        'error condition
       m_blnIsFatalError = True
       Call subAddText(m_htmlScreenText, funcMessage(19))
       Set rs = nothing    
     Else
        Set rs = objData.GetADORS(m_objError, "prScoutPrizeOrder_selScoutPrizeOrdersByUnit","& @v_intSalesCycleID &"," & @v_intGroupID & ")
        if not funcAreRecordsetAndObjectOK(rs,objData,m_strScript  Name & "prScoutPrizeOrder_selScoutPrizeOrdersByUnit;Params  [" & m_arrReports(m_intReportID,3) &"]") then
          call subManageError(m_blnHasErrorShown)
          m_blnIsFatalError = true
        end if 'funcAreRecordsetAndObjectOk    
     End if     
 End if
```


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, could you give us slightly more info e.g. what language is this? it looks to me like VB.Net or something similar?


----------

